# Amalgan Tauch UVC von SIBO



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juli 2016)

Ich habe die Schnauze voll von meiner Tauch Amalgan .
Nach dem Badewannentest mit Strom habe ich Feuchtigkeit in der Röhre. Beim Auseinanderbauen gibt es Probleme


----------



## Michael H (29. Juli 2016)

Morsche

Wenns Dumm läuft kann dir das bei einer Durchlauf UVC auch passieren , wenn die Dichtungen Bescheiden sind .


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juli 2016)

Es handelt sich um eine 
*Aquaforte Xclear Tauch UVC/ Tauchstrahler Amalgam 80 Watt 3-teiliges Ersatzteilset*


*Die wird bestimmt öfters verbaut. Das kann doch nicht sein das beim Auseinanderschrauben das Plastikendstück von der Röhre in der Überwurfmutter verbleibt, nur weil die das mit Silikon kleben. Dann sollte die wenigstens einen Zettel beikleben das man danach mit Bad Silikon neu kleben muss. Ausserdem wie bekomme ich das Plastikteil aus der Überwurfmutter ohne das Gerät zu beschädigen.*


----------



## tosa (29. Juli 2016)

du, das Ding hatte ich auch, 4x das gleiche..... sende es zurück und Geld zurück. 

Hersteller ist die Fa. Air Aqua aus Holland.

Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt konnte man mir auch keine CE-Bescheinigung vorlegen!!!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juli 2016)

Wer stellt denn das Trafo her, die: http://vgebv.nl/de/neuigkeiten/
oder die: http://vgebv.nl/de/


----------



## tosa (29. Juli 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Wer stellt denn das Trafo her, die: http://vgebv.nl/de/neuigkeiten/
> oder die: http://vgebv.nl/de/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 170130



Keine Ahnung, meine sind nach viel Stress zurückgenommen worden....

Ich hatte mal bei normalem Betrieb die gehäusetemperatur gemessen, die lag bei Ca. 90 grad.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juli 2016)

Und gibt es da eine Erklärung für? Je schlechter das Trafo desto mehr Abwärme. Wo hast Du denn gekauft?
Was sagen wohl die anderen Benutzer bzgl Wassereintritt und beschlagen. Das das in meinem Fall Kondensfeuchte ist, also durch die Raumluft (22Grad)
entstandene Feuchtigkeit, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Diese Geräte muss man ja auch nach einem Jahr wieder aufmachen. Wenn sich dann jedesmal die Glasröhre löst dann ist das ja nicht akzeptabel, vor allem weiß man nicht was man dann machen soll.
I


----------



## tosa (29. Juli 2016)

Also ich hatte die über einen befreundeten Händler von air Aqua bezogen.

Der Trafo war ein englisches Modell. Erklären wollte man das gar nicht sondern erging sich in ausreden, bis zur Vorlage von CE Bescheinigungen eines anderen holländischen Herstellers. Nach fast 11 Monaten Diskussion wurde das Geld erstattet und die Lampen zurückgenommen.

Was ich bemerkt hatte war das alle verklebungen, auch die vom Trafo wahrscheinlich aus Acryl war, das löst sich ja bekanntlich im Wasser irgendwann auf, das dürfte auch das Problem bei deinem Glas sein. Sollte es doch Silikon sein würde es zumindest ohne entfettung aufgetragen. 

Das was du auf meinen Bildern siehst war als ich die Dinger von der Wand demontiert habe, ich hatte dort keinerlei Zug drauf.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (30. Juli 2016)

Mich wundert das hier so wenig Wortmeldungen sind. Ein anderer Händler, bei dem ich diese Amalganröhre nicht gekauft habe, hat beim "Hersteller" nachgefragt.
Bin Beeindruckt vom guten Service der Firma http://www.ms-sales.de/

>>Es handelt sich zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Kondenswasser. Das kann einfach geprüft werden. Wenn das Wasser wieder getrocknet ist und keine Kalkränder zu sehen sind, war es Kondenswasser und das kann sich bilden.<<

Werde das mal beobachten.


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2016)

Mich wundert, dass so ein Vorschaltgerät für diese Anwendung in Deutschland ne Zulassung hat - IP 24 ist doch lediglich Schutz gegen Spritzwasser.
Wenn, dann ist das doch lediglich für das Aquarium im Innenbereich geeignet, aber nicht für einen Teich.
Ich kenne eigentlich nur vergossene Vorschaltgeräte für UVC-Teichklärer, wenn diese als separates Bauteil ausgeführt sind.
Obiges schaut jedenfalls recht "schrottig" aus!

Gruß Nori


----------



## tosa (30. Juli 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass so ein Vorschaltgerät für diese Anwendung in Deutschland ne Zulassung hat - IP 24 ist doch lediglich Schutz gegen Spritzwasser.
> Wenn, dann ist das doch lediglich für das Aquarium im Innenbereich geeignet, aber nicht für einen Teich.
> Ich kenne eigentlich nur vergossene Vorschaltgeräte für UVC-Teichklärer, wenn diese als separates Bauteil ausgeführt sind.
> Obiges schaut jedenfalls recht "schrottig" aus!
> ...



Tja nori, das erklärt dann wohl auch das fehlende CE Zeichen....


----------



## Koiteich2013 (30. Juli 2016)

Das Vorschaltgerät ist doch weit Weg vom Teich. Nach dem Trafo gehts vermutlich mit 12Volt weiter. Angabe 1.2 Amp, Voltangabe fehlt Bei 80W und 1,2 Ampere sollte ich unter 12Volt sein. Ein Wirkungsgrad des Trafos ist nicht angegeben. Bei meiner verbliebenen Feuchte im Glasrohr vermute ich mittlerweile das es sich um Raumfeuchte handelt. Ich werde die Anlage jetzt mal 24 Stunden test und beobachten ob es mehr Feuchtigkeit wird. Es ist wirklich schade das es sowenig Wissen um diese Technik gibt.
Mein Trafo hat übrigens ein CE Zeichen und ist IP65.


----------



## lollo (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

das CE Zeichen sagt lediglich aus, dass Hersteller sich freiwillig bei der Herstellung eines Teiles an gleichen Mustern halten wollen.
Es ist kein VDE, Tüv, oder GS Zeichen, welche etwas über die Sicherheit eines Gerätes aussagen.

Das CE Zeichen wird oft gefälscht, da teilweise auch nur aufgeklebt. Böse Zungen behaupten, CE heisst = *C*hina-*E*xport.


----------



## lollo (31. Juli 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Nach dem Trafo gehts vermutlich mit 12Volt weiter


Hallo,

falsch, eine UVC ist eine Gasentladungslampe, bei der zum Zünden eine hohe Zündspannung (bis zu 1000 V) benötigt wird,
die dann im Betrieb wieder reduziert wird.
Vergleiche die Funktionsweise mit einer Leuchtstofflampe, bei der UVC ist nur keine Leuchtschicht aufgetragen, hier macht man sich 
die kurzwelligen Strahlen zu Nutze.

Das immer wieder erwähnte Amalgan in den UVC (gibt es auch in anderen Gasentladungslampen) soll das giftige Quecksilber
welches sich in Gasentladungslampen befindet, ersetzten. Amalgan hat aber auch einen Nachteil, die volle Strahlungskraft
erfolgt verzögert.


----------



## tosa (31. Juli 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das CE Zeichen sagt lediglich aus, dass Hersteller sich freiwillig bei der Herstellung eines Teiles an gleichen Mustern halten wollen.
> Es ist kein VDE, Tüv, oder GS Zeichen, welche etwas über die Sicherheit eines Gerätes aussagen.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen das dieses Zeichen bei einer Einfuhr in die EU und beim innergemeinschaftlichen Handel u.a. bei allen elektrischen Sachen vorgeschrieben ist, deswegen auch die Fälschungen.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung


----------



## Koiteich2013 (1. Aug. 2016)

Die Feuchte hat stetig zugenommen. Habe die Röhre 48Stunden in der Wanne getesten. Werden sie jetzt zurücksenden. Die andere bereits eingebaute 40 W Amalganröhre die vor 4 Wochen verbaut wurde ist 100% trocken.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Aug. 2016)

Nochmals zum Thema CE Kennzeichnung. Ich habe da ein gewisses Abenteuer mit einem Zipper Erdbohrer erlebt.
Meines Verständnisse nach kann  das CE Kennzeichen auch vom "Inverkehrsbringer" erstellt werden, oder aber vom TÜV.
Das bedeutet im wesentlichen das "jemand" garantiert das dieses Produkt unseren Sicherheitsanforderungen entspricht.
Da gibt es Vorschriften wie z.B. "Maschinenbaurichtlinie". Die dort enthaltenen Vorschriften müssen eingehalten werden.
Es müssen sogar Anforderungen gegen ein "Fehlbedienen" erfüllt sein. Ob das schlichte nicht anbringen eines Steckers, 
und der Verweis auf der Homepage das die UV Strahlen gefährlich sind wirklich ausreichen, das möchte ich bezweifeln.

Gerade wenn man technische Probleme hat und viel "rumdoktorn" muß, dann schaut man schon mal kurz in Medusas Augen.
Besonders in Bezug auf Dokumentation und Gebrauchsanweisung sind vermutlich sämtliche Tauch UVC ungenügend.

In meinem Zipper Erdbohrer Fall kam es zu einem Unfall. Das Gerät sprang nicht mehr an. Zündkerze gereining, usw.
Irgendwann war ich mal der Meinung das ich die Gebrauchsanweisung beachten sollte um das Gerät anzuwerfen.
Ich bin dann Schritt für Schritt vorgegangen:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88KS3RK5Fec_

Der Hersteller hat sich mir gegenüber als sehr herablassend aufgeführt. Daraufhin habe ich eine Anzeige beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt gestellt.
Dies hatte eine Untersuchung der Maschine zufolge und im Gutachten wurden Verstöße gegen die Sicherheitsrichtlinie nachgewiesen.
Der Fehler in der Gebrauchsanweisung war eindeutig aber trotzdem wollte der Hersteller diesen Fehler nicht zugeben und wollte auch keine
Rückrufaktion starten. Es kam zur Gerichtsverhandlung. Ich wurde dann gedrängt auf Anraten meines Anwalts ein Schmerzensgeld von 
7000 Euro anzunehmen.
Die Zipper Erdbohrer flogen dann auch bei Hornbach raus.Dieses Produkt hatte übrigens sogar ein vom Tüv erstelltes CE Zeichen.
Kurz gesagt, die Gebrauchsanweisung gab vor Gas zu geben, Gasstellung arretieren und anlassen. In meinem Fall schoss das Gerät los uns brach mir die Hand.


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2016)

Heiko, nicht falsch verstehen, mir gefällt das du deine, wenn auch negative Erfahrung uns mitteilst, nicht das du dir dabei die Hand brechen musstest.


----------



## tosa (2. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Heiko, nicht falsch verstehen, mir gefällt das du deine, wenn auch negative Erfahrung uns mitteilst, nicht das du dir dabei die Hand brechen musstest.



Genauso, wie Rene es geschrieben hat.....

.... Zu deinem Beitrag in Ergänzung:
Die Holländer denken teilweise das ihre teichgerätschaften alle diese Anforderungen nicht benötigen und denken auch das eine einseitig in den agb vereinbarte gerichtsstandsvereinbarung in Deutschland bestand hat, zudem die Deutschen und europäischen Gesetze für sie nicht gelten.

Richtig ist jedoch das so eine gerichtsstandsvereinbarung nur zwischen unternehmen bestand haben könnte, betreffend Endverbrauchern diese jedoch nichtig ist! Auch bestehen in Deutschland durch EU recht anerkannt diverse Gesetze, z.b. Das produktsicherheitsgesetz, hierin Wird z.b. Das beiliegen von einer Gebrauchsanweisung zwingend vorgeschrieben. Hier ist es nicht ausreichend das die online verfügbar ist, auch das versuchen einige der Holl. teichzubehörhändler gerne zu umschiffen....


----------



## Koiteich2013 (2. Aug. 2016)

Ja, ich versteh das auch nicht. Warum packen die keine Gebrauchsanweisung bei. Gerade bei den Tauch UVC's kann man einiges verkehrt machen.
Die erste Lieferung meiner Problem UVC hatte z.B einen satten Kurzschluss am Steckkontakt. Würde ja mal gerne wissen wie das passiert ist. Vermutlich hat ein Kunde dieses "selbsterklärende" Produkt fehlerhaft zusammengesteckt, oder es ist zum Feuchtigkeitseintritt gekommen. Kurzschluss und peng. Dann hat der das wahrscheinlich einfach zurückgeschickt und der Händler hat es wieder ins Regal gepackt. Auch das alle Trafos massive Kratzspuren haben verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich professionell Trafos herstelle dann versuche ich doch wohl sowas zu vermeiden. Bin mal gespannt auf die nächste 80 Watt Amalgan. Werde die Zusammenbauen und das ganze filmen. Finde das ja auch irgendwie merkwürdig. Normalerweise müßte sich doch hier einige mit Feuchtigkeitsproblemen melden. Diese vermutlich aus Acryl bestehende Dichtungsmasse macht nun wirklich einen merkwürdigen Eindruck. Wenn die dicht ist, dann werde ich allerdings auch noch das Ding wieder auseinanderschrauben. Denn nach einem Jahr muß ja die Lampe gewechselt werden und ich hatte ja den Effekt das das untere Plastikteil(unterm dicken O-Ring) micht wieder aus der Plastiküberwurfmutter herauskam. Denn dieses nach einem Jahr festzustellen wäre ärgerlich, wegen Rückgaberecht und Garantie.
Ein weiterer Punkt der ärgerlich ist, wenn man die Lampe zu oft ein und ausschaltet soll ebenfalls die Lebensdauer herabgesetzt werden. Da hätte ich doch gerne genuere Angaben. Insgesamt also eine schlechte Vorstellung des "In Verkehrbringers".

gruß

Heiko


----------



## tosa (2. Aug. 2016)

Hi Heiko,

Die denken was nicht beiliegt (Gebrauchsanweisung) kann ihnen nicht auf die Füße fallen. Ich bräuchte 1 Jahr und diverse Mails um dem Holländer das klar zu machen. Genauso wie ich ihm erklären musste was eine CE Bescheinigung ist, das sich Acryl im Wasser löst etc., ich denke mal das meiner Sibo den überbestand verkauft hat. Für mich hatten die Lampen den Eindruck von China Schrott gemacht (wahrscheinlich containerweise in China gekauft) und dann den Namen xclear dran gemacht.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (3. Aug. 2016)

>>China Schrott gemacht (wahrscheinlich containerweise in China gekauft) und dann den Namen xclear dran gemacht.<<

Na klar, das kann jeder Depp. Ich selber habe damals mit den chinesischen Hersteller meines Zipper Erdbohrers Kpntakt aufgenommen,
Ab50 Stück beliefern die einen. Bei Abnahme von 100 Stück drucken die dein Phantasielabel oder in fertigen in der gewünschten Farbe. Ein Tüv Süd Zertifikat gibt es oben drauf, und auch eine Deutsche Gebrauchsanweisung. alles mit den gewünschten  Labels. Die sogenannten Inverkehrsbringer tun dann so als ob sie HErsteller werden und quasseln wenn man sie konkret darauf hinweist das dieses Gerät in China gefertigt wurde, das dieses Gerät nach deren Spezifikationen gefertigt wurde. Morgen kommt meine 80 Watt. Bin mal gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (5. Aug. 2016)

Schade, auch die neue Amalgan 80 Watt *Aquaforte Xclear Tauch UVC/ Tauchstrahler hat das gleiche Problem. Feuchtigkeit im Quarzglas.
Auf dem Bild kann  man sehen wie ich die zusammenbaue  *
*Den kleinen dünnen O-Ring habe ich besonders gründlich eingelegt, da der leicht aus der Einbuchtung herausfallen kann.*
*Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler werde ich die trotzdem einbauen und nach 4 Wochen überprüfen. Ich habe den "Hersteller" um *
*Antwort gebeten bzgl. des Acryls und der Feuchtigkeit. Mal sehen was er antwortet.*
*Hat denn keiner von Euch die 85Watt Amalgan im Einsatz und kann mir über seine Erfahrungen berichten. Wie gesagt meine 40Watt Amalgan, gleicher Herrsteller,*
*hat keinerlei Feuchte.*
* 
*


----------



## tosa (5. Aug. 2016)

ich leider nicht mehr, sind alle komplett raus und wech..... hatte echt keinen Bock mehr auf den Stress.


----------

